# frozen-bubble in segmentation fault

## lordalbert

Ciao. Ho installato frozen-bubble che però non parte...

in shell quando lo lancio mi da segmentation fault

```

[SDL Init] Segmentation fault

```

ho provato a ricompilare sdl-perl ma nulla, il problema persiste.

Come posso risolverlo?

tnx

----------

## cloc3

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho provato a ricompilare sdl-perl ma nulla, il problema persiste.
> 
> 

 

la dipendenze dai pacchetti sdl sembra più ampia:

```

s939 ~ # emerge -pv frozen-bubble

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/sdl-gfx-2.0.13-r1  USE="(-mmx)" 585 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/sdl-ttf-2.0.8  USE="X" 2,400 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/sdl-net-1.2.6  364 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.5-r1  USE="gif jpeg png tiff" 1,290 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/sdl-pango-0.1.2  400 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/sdl-perl-2.1.3-r2  USE="mpeg truetype" 765 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] games-arcade/frozen-bubble-2.1.0  19,421 kB 

```

prova a ricompilarli tutti che magari giova.

non bastasse, lancia il programma con strace e leggi l'output, per avere maggiori informazioni:

```

# strace -f frozen-bubble > out.txt 2>&1

```

EDIT:  :Cool: 

----------

## lordalbert

eheh ok grazie!  :Smile: 

----------

## lordalbert

ho provato a ricompilare ma nulla... 

L'output di strace è qua

http://pastebin.com/m76795887

l'ho messo li per non appesantire il forum visto che è molto lungo...

----------

## cloc3

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'output di strace è qua
> 
> http://pastebin.com/m76795887
> ...

 

non sono un esperto di output di strace e non conosco frozen-bubble, però il tuo output sembra molto simile a quello del post che ti ho indicato.

il vero esperto commenta così.

prova se le soluzioni suggerite funzionano anche per te.

----------

## lordalbert

grazie, non avevo visto il link postato prima  :Smile:  adesso leggo

EDIT:  quel post consiglia di installare 2 pacchetti... il secondo ce l'ho, il primo invece è solo per sistemi a 64bit. Io ho un p4...

----------

## cloc3

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT:  quel post consiglia di installare 2 pacchetti... il secondo ce l'ho

 

ricompilalo.

a parte l'architettura, i vostri strace sembrano copie gemelle, che si stoppano dopo il secondo accesso a libpng.so.3.

alla fine, l'autore del topic dice di aver risolto ricompilando una manciata di pacchetti. non si capisce bene quali, ma:

 *OnlyTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  I tried re-emerging it with the -D --newuse options. 
> 
>  It emerged other 5 packets
> ...

 

----------

## lordalbert

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   
> 
> EDIT:  quel post consiglia di installare 2 pacchetti... il secondo ce l'ho 
> 
> ricompilalo.
> ...

 

si quello l'ho letto anche io, e non ho ben capito...

Ma si riferisce ad altri problemi, anche qtorrent non gli partiva, anche se si compilava con successo.... 

edit: anche ricompilando libpng non cambia niente. 

Magari provo a scrivere in seguito a quel post...

----------

